# R34 Porn



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)




----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Stunning car...lovely colour and the wheels look amazing on it.:clap:


----------



## stephenwap (Mar 26, 2010)

That is a stunner mate, one of the nicest 34's I've seen to date, makes me wanna fork out for a z-tune kit for mine


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

Stunning ....not too sure about the craft squares though?? IMO the mines mirrors look amazing....


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

Got any engine and interior pictures?


----------



## Bigalow (Oct 21, 2011)

subscribed.


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

A beautiful 34!!


Terje.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

This is fantastic. 

I love silver BNR34s!! So nice!


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

moooree!


----------



## *MrB* (Dec 2, 2009)

Absolutely awesome. If I had a 34, I'd want it like this :thumbsup:


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

This does not have anything to add or say about:runaway::runaway::runaway::runaway::runaway::runaway::runaway::runaway::runaway::runaway:


----------



## wildboy (May 2, 2010)

have you got the paint code for that mate?
last thread i looked at for colours/codes of silver couldn't make their minds up lol

cheers
mark


----------



## Bigalow (Oct 21, 2011)

wildboy said:


> have you got the paint code for that mate?
> last thread i looked at for colours/codes of silver couldn't make their minds up lol
> 
> cheers
> mark


KY0. Same as the chrome Silver 350z (my previous car).


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

Stunning car!


----------



## wildboy (May 2, 2010)

Bigalow said:


> KY0. Same as the chrome Silver 350z (my previous car).


Cheers mate


----------



## nightcrawler (May 7, 2010)

sexy! can i stand beside your car but cant promise not to dribble on it :clap:


----------



## elrodeo666 (Feb 10, 2008)

Pretty sure it belongs to a guy in Oz on the SAU forums

Midori R34 Gtr V-Spec Ii Nur - V2.0 - Skylines Australia


----------



## DGodden87 (Jun 15, 2010)

Got to be one of the best 34's i've ever seen!!!


----------



## rumsawatti (Nov 1, 2011)

Whats your address? im coming to pick it up


----------



## samnam88 (Oct 27, 2011)

Is this a stock colour?


----------



## David-R (Feb 25, 2010)

perfection


----------



## Shakey Finch (Jul 5, 2005)

Stunning...interior and engine photos required please?


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Lost my breath when I first saw it!

Looks superb mate :thumbsup:

Just needs a naked CF R-Tune hood and its perfect


----------



## 326_godzilla (Oct 21, 2009)

OMG...amazing! I'm in love...


----------



## Bellis_GTR (Nov 18, 2010)

Simply awesome.


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

samnam88 said:


> Is this a stock colour?


Sparkling silver ftw!


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

This car is in WV2, the stock Z-tune is KVO.. WV2 is a tad darker than what the z-tune is in..

It's on post 18 in the link..


----------



## rumsawatti (Nov 1, 2011)

^ what is WV2 and KVO?


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

rumsawatti said:


> ^ what is WV2 and KVO?


The paint codes...


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Why cant I download the pictures?


----------



## Lars-GT-R33 (Mar 8, 2008)

Ohh my...


----------



## nismoboy (Dec 30, 2010)

Omg that's sexy as i can't stop drooling, awesome looking r34


----------

